

Escaping examples and the worst test data - wingi
http://united-coders.com/christian-harms/the-art-of-escaping-described-examples-and-worst-test-data

======
jws
I wonder if it works in a comment, like perhaps [<"@%'&_\?/:;,>কী €].

Yes it does.

------
wingi
OK, the test data is impossible to insert here ...

